# The PAS Store Offers New Durkee SturdiFrames



## Deborah Sexton

The PAS Store recently added four new Durkee SturdiFrames products designed to be used on Brother Entrepreneur 6- and 10-needle and Baby Lock 10-needle machines. These new frames are constructed of 3/16-inch anodized aluminum with stainless steel brackets to attach the frames to the machine arms. 

The first size has a 7 7/8- by 8-inch sewing field. The second is 7 7/8- by 11-inch, and the third is 7 7/8- by 14-inch. These three all attach to the “A” arms of a 10-needle machine and are recognized by the machine as the “extra large” hoop.

The fourth frame has a 14” by 14” sewing field, and it attaches to the “B” arms of the 10-needle machine. The frame recognizes it as the “jumbo” hoop. This size is excellent for split design projects requiring a larger sewing field.

To use, apply sticky stabilizer to the underside of the SturdiFrame and slide the frame brackets into the appropriate arms of the machine. Then, “float” the item to be embroidered into the
center of the frame, press down to adhere the fabric to the backing, and stitch.

To order, go to www.brothermall2.com/search/index/sturdiframes

For additional information, contact The PAS Store via phone at 1-877-850-7179 or email [email protected].


----------

